# determine yeild with a pre-drying weight



## Mota (Jul 28, 2007)

I have harvested 2 plants and after trimming and before drying and curing they weigh out at a total of 4 ounces.  How much can i expect to have after the drying and curing process?  I have some small buds still on the plants that I didn't take off, I was wondering if they would continue to grow or will the plant be in so much stress that they will quit?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey there and congrats on your harvest.  

We had the same question about wet/dry weight just the other day.  Take a peek at this thread, it should help.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15300


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 28, 2007)

That percentage is kind of disappointing. The outcome is worth it either way.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 28, 2007)

about 2 ounces dry ..maybe a little less or a little more.


----------

